# Uber is going down the sh*tter with unprofessional drivers



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

There are some threads around here talking about riders fleeing to take taxis or Lyft .

Here's a story I heard the other night:

Pax said his Uber driver earlier in the night driver an older car with a TERRIBLE transmission - - it shudder ed and jerked constantly (I think is was on down shifts or something.). Apparently the driver had been nice, but pretty nervous/embarassed about the car's condition (he didn't speak English well). The car was NOT doing well.

The capper was that the guy offered chocolate.. but it was an OPENED chocolate bar in a holder on the dash; the driver offered to break off a piece with his fingers for the rider!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Riders are getting what they pay for...thanks to the know-it-alls at Uber. When drivers can't properly keep their cars SAFELY maintained, nobody wins. Then again...what would a "technology company" know about transportation and vehicle standards. You can only cut corners for so long.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Riders are getting what they pay for... You can only cut corners for so long.


That is so true!


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes Yes...... That's obviously what Uber wants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Did he offer the chocolate with his right hand ,or with his left ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm loving it, better then a movie ..keep the stories going lol


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Would he have offered the candy in his mouth if he didn't have that opened bar of chocolate?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I only took Uber X twice since the rate cuts but my experiences were similar to this. I have both guys 5 stars because I got the service I paid for and they are out there struggling. I started taking Lyft and have equally bad experiences. I get picked up by people not running the AC regularly or people that don't speak English. Again, 5 stars. I also take Select but I'm torn on that because I know how much more commission Uber takes on this platform and there is no justification for it. 

Uber is trying to push people who can afford it into Select. That's what it comes down to but they are choosing to do it with a cuddle prod rather than informing the rider base in their options. Most still don't even know what Select is. And once you tell them they become indignant because it is what they think they deserve regardless of what they pay... Well by that I mean how little they pay.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I only took Uber X twice since the rate cuts but my experiences were similar to this. I have both guys 5 stars because I got the service I paid for and they are out there struggling. I started taking Lyft and have equally bad experiences. I get picked up by people not running the AC regularly or people that don't speak English. Again, 5 stars. I also take Select but I'm torn on that because I know how much more commission Uber takes on this platform and there is no justification for it.
> 
> Uber is trying to push people who can afford it into Select. That's what it comes down to but they are choosing to do it with a cuddle prod rather than informing the rider base in their options. Most still don't even know what Select is. And once you tell them they become indignant because it is what they think they deserve regardless of what they pay... Well by that I mean how little they pay.


Actually that very instructive.

I call UberX for my son sometimes. So far it's going fine,,,but the language issue does raise concerns that these guys may not all be the best or most knowledgeable drivers.
Now I'm going to start thinking about the day a crazy jalopy shows up and he has to cancel, so it's time to address that.

*Tell me...how does UberSelect work ? 
I.e. what are the rates per mile and is it a 'fair deal' for the driver? *
If it's 20-50 cents higher per mile (the high end of that is best), that would be fine.
I hate hiring people to drive for my son who don't know they're basically being ripped off. ('eating their car' and making like $3-6/hour)

(I can only assume we'd be happier with Select providing newer cars and perhaps more professional drivers / an upgraded experience)

We've been doing UberX and tipping 50 cents per mile.
I also generally let them know about uberpeople.net AND some key issues like taxes and .40-50 cents a mile cost to drive the car - BOY are THEY surprised at that one !!  wow, lol and oh boy !! 

thx for any info on the Select experience


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> I only took Uber X twice since the rate cuts but my experiences were similar to this. I have both guys 5 stars because I got the service I paid for and they are out there struggling. I started taking Lyft and have equally bad experiences. I get picked up by people not running the AC regularly or people that don't speak English. Again, 5 stars. I also take Select but I'm torn on that because I know how much more commission Uber takes on this platform and there is no justification for it.
> 
> Uber is trying to push people who can afford it into Select. That's what it comes down to but they are choosing to do it with a cuddle prod rather than informing the rider base in their options. Most still don't even know what Select is. And once you tell them they become indignant because it is what they think they deserve regardless of what they pay... Well by that I mean how little they pay.


My car is less than 2 years old.
My a.c. works great.
On nice days i may leave the windows down on slow speed in town trips.
I always offer a.c. to passengers.
In New Orleans ,jazz bands battle on certain streets.
Better to hear them with windows down.
Now if intoxicated crazy people are around,windows go up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> In New Orleans ,jazz bands battle on certain streets.
> Better to hear them with windows down.


Ah yes, one of the many things that I love about New Orleans. You used to hear blues musicians jamming on the streets in Chicago, years back, but not so much, anymore.

As to on topic, I have been hearing similar complaints about UberX drivers and cars for some time from my taxi passengers, be they Uber Taxi passengers, street hails or from some other source. Uber Taxi has gained many new users here because of that. In fact, I am starting to hear things such as "Oh, this is a nice car, not like the Ubers I've been getting lately" when I am driving UberX (the UberXmobile is a 2014 Fusion hybrid). I keep the car clean as I would be ashamed to haul passengers for compensation in a dirty car (exceptions, of course, when it is snowing or raining....even then I get the car washed and vacuumed at the earliest practical).

I have taken all of three UberX rides. In two, the cars were clean. One, the car was filthy. All drivers were Amercian born and polite. One had a pretty good idea of where he was going. One had some idea of where she was going. The third had no idea where she was going. I tipped all of them, although the one with the filthy car, who had some idea of where she was going, got less than the other two.

I have taken several Uber Taxi rides. All of the cars were clean, odor free and driven by polite drivers. You tip through the application on Uber Taxi, so they received their default twenty per-cent. Never have I taken an Uber Black ride. I suppose that I should, just to learn what it is like. I know enough Uber Black drivers and have seen enough of their cars to know that they are in good shape and clean. It appears that Uber holds Uber Taxi and Uber Black drivers to higher standards.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> [There are some threads around here talking about riders fleeing to take taxis or Lyft .


Have never actually had an Uber pax complaining about their driver/vehicle with one exception-while I was taking a Lyft fare-but I have heard a fair number mention that they were having a hard time getting a vehicle to pick them up. Could be several things, drivers not wanting to go any real distance to pick up a fare because of the low rates or simply not having enough drivers because of the low rates. And my Lyft fare mentioned that she would use whatever service was quicker-rates being comparable-I went 15 minutes to pick her up, which was telling.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Actually that very instructive.
> 
> I call UberX for my son sometimes. So far it's going fine,,,but the language issue does raise concerns that these guys may not all be the best or most knowledgeable drivers.
> Now I'm going to start thinking about the day a crazy jalopy shows up and he has to cancel, so it's time to address that.
> ...


Uber Select is twice as much as X in my city but unless you are going a long distance you don't notice it too much. The vehicle has to be three years or newer with leather seats and the drivers have a higher star rating they are supposed to keep. People driving Select vehicles usually have a full time job elsewhere or are students.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Uber Select is twice as much as X in my city but unless you are going a long distance you don't notice it too much. The vehicle has to be three years or newer with leather seats and the drivers have a higher star rating they are supposed to keep. People driving Select vehicles usually have a full time job elsewhere or are students.


Double the fare. I think that's ok.
In my city, UberX is .80/mile. I've been paying $1.30
So, Select should be about 1.60 mile (plus a bit for the meter drop).
So, really for me, that would be 30 cents per mile (about $3.50) for my son to be in a new car with 'better' driver. 
Thanks for the info! That will probably make sense for us.

back on topic...fwiw...A little more than half of the pax I poll have some uncertainty about getting a decent car, happy driver, or getting a car at all in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> back on topic...fwiw...A little more than half of the pax I poll have some uncertainty about getting a decent car, happy driver, or getting a car at all in a reasonable amount of time.


Which you could attribute directly to poor driver compensation. And it could be that Uber doesn't care as long as those fares keep rolling in.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he offer the chocolate with his right hand ,or with his left ?


He pulled it out of his crack. A spread of extra chunky.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drivers referring new drivers to come in and take their job are only making it worse for old drivers. I have never referred anyone and never will.

Travis can only keep lowering rates as long as he has a steady stream of new drivers coming in.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Drivers referring new drivers to come in and take their job are only making it worse for old drivers. I have never referred anyone and never will.
> 
> Travis can only keep lowering rates as long as he has a steady stream of new drivers coming in.


Bingo ! A lot of the people you see on youtube make all their money with referrals to UBER. "UBER-MAN" being the biggest culprit. I doubt they drive at all, or if they do, it is just the minimum to keep their referral code active. People need to single out the hypocrisy of these people.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Double the fare. I think that's ok.
> In my city, UberX is .80/mile. I've been paying $1.30
> So, Select should be about 1.60 mile (plus a bit for the meter drop).
> So, really for me, that would be 30 cents per mile (about $3.50) for my son to be in a new car with 'better' driver.
> ...


Where I am we don't have select, only x and xl. The next county south has it and it's more than double. X is .11 min and .85 per mile. Select is .40/2.35. More than triple.

You can check from the rider app.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Where I am we don't have select, only x and xl. The next county south has it and it's more than double. X is .11 min and .85 per mile. Select is .40/2.35. More than triple.
> 
> You can check from the rider app.


Whoa. Good tip. Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he offer the chocolate with his right hand ,or with his left ?


Effing hell, I am laughing so hard. That's freaking brilliant.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

[/QUOTE]Another UBER Driver said
You tip through the application on Uber Taxi, so they received their default twenty per-cent.
[/QUOTE]
That is the problem. When a new user open their account they are asked to enter a default tip amount. However most of these new PAX do not know the difference between UBER taxi and UBER. And of course UBER Taxi is not in many markets. And that is where the "tip is included right" or "no buddy, that's ok you dont need to pay him, tip is included" comes from. That is pretty darn deceitful of UBER. What's new?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

well it can't get much worse then detroit's 30 cents/mile.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

well it can't get much worse then detroit's 30 cents/mile.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> There are some threads around here talking about riders fleeing to take taxis or Lyft .
> 
> Here's a story I heard the other night:
> 
> ...


We don't give a rat a** about what you heard from a Pax...Mr. Professional. You have no evidence at all. So shut the hell up until you are presented with some kind of evidence that proves the Pax is telling you the truth.

You have a nice day.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

luberslut said:


> We don't give a...


Speak for yourself



luberslut said:


> I don't give a...


Fixed that for you.



luberslut said:


> You have no evidence at all. ... the Pax is telling you the truth.


This guy was totally believable.
Not telling me to impress me. 
I asked about his recent rides, he told me.

To be fair, it was only one guy telling me.
I've actually changed my mind
Uber is NOT going down the sh*tree.
But it IS allowing more questionable drivers to work

FOR EXAMPLE

If rates had been kept higher, fewer drivers would have quit or gone part time. 
More good drivers edge out rough ones.

Pax do notice ratings.
As does uber.
There is NO doubt in my mind that fare cutting has the effect of deactivating good drivers.
Conversely, with higher fares, and more guys drivers the road, Uber could literally deactivate poor drivers. 
Uber has chosen option 1.
Thus, transmission-guy is still on the road..


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Speak for yourself
> 
> Fixed that for you.
> 
> ...


Maybe the guy was sweet!!! and you look sweet...believable?...lol
You're still not providing any proof!!!

Instead of ripping another driver, why don't you rip uber a new a**hole for taking advantage of people?. Detroit, 30c a mile...are you kidding me?.

if uber was doing right and paying more, you would have ride in a car with a good working transmission (That is if you were actually in the car and not some story told by a Pax).

Go after the uber and paxs for treating drivers like sh*t. Save your negative i'm better talks for your bedroom with your boyfriend!....again, have a nice one.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

luberslut said:


> Instead of ripping another driver, why don't you rip uber a new a**hole for taking advantage of people?. Detroit, 30c a mile...are you kidding me?.
> 
> if uber was doing right and paying more, you would have ride in a car with a good working transmission (That is if you were actually in the car and not some story told by a Pax).


We're in agreementas I said,

There is NO doubt in my mind that fare cutting has the effect of deactivating good drivers.

(As you say, leaving some broke drivers who can't fix transmission still driving)


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Would he have offered the candy in his mouth if he didn't have that opened bar of chocolate?


Maybe offered to feed them like a mother bird?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Crack off piece of chocolate with grubby hand for pax kid in back seat?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

luberslur said:


> We don't give a rat a** about what you heard from a Pax...Mr. Professional. You have no evidence at all. So shut the hell up until you are presented with some kind of evidence that proves the Pax is telling you the truth.
> 
> You have a nice day.


The video of that lady doctor assaulting an Uber driver shows PROOF standards are getting violated. The driver had a HUGE dent in his rear passenger door. You aren't allowed to drive with body damage. I've had numerous pax stories of drivers with filthy cars.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Actually that very instructive.
> 
> I call UberX for my son sometimes. So far it's going fine,,,but the language issue does raise concerns that these guys may not all be the best or most knowledgeable drivers.
> Now I'm going to start thinking about the day a crazy jalopy shows up and he has to cancel, so it's time to address that.
> ...


You are violating the user agreement if your son is a minor and you are not present.

I don't pick up minors.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he offer the chocolate with his right hand ,or with his left ?


Left hand and it wasn't chocolate!


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

cannonball7 said:


> Left hand and it wasn't chocolate!
> View attachment 29493
> View attachment 29494
> View attachment 29495


Where did you find these pics ? Priceless !


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You are violating the user agreement if your son is a minor and you are not present.
> 
> I don't pick up minors.


That is GOOD to remember. (for me, as a driver). Thx for that.
My son is 18, but residual high-functioning autism issues, so I work with him on this)



cannonball7 said:


> Left hand and it wasn't chocolate!
> View attachment 29493
> View attachment 29494
> View attachment 29495


LOL!!
I think the one on the right may be from the movie Caddy Shack. (in the movie it's a mis-identified candy bar, classic scene classic, classic movie).

CD


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Where did you find these pics ? Priceless !


As CD stated it was from Caddy Shack. I used the Google image search tool. I think I typed in something like Caddy Shack poop pool and got some good ones for you all.

Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

Certainly not perfect, and new enough to still be a bit naive, but I worked ten years driving the Schwan truck for a living (chairmans club, for those of y'all familiar with it) that I try to give a world class experience to my pax. They ride in a comfortable vehicle with a LOT of legroom, soft leather seats etc.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> My car is less than 2 years old.
> My a.c. works great.
> On nice days i may leave the windows down on slow speed in town trips.
> I always offer a.c. to passengers.
> ...


So basically you have a taxi driver mentality.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The quailty of drivers is equal across the board. Some good ones, some bad ones. Personally, I stopped using UberBlack because the drivers were so sub par for what you pay for.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> You are violating the user agreement if your son is a minor and you are not present.
> 
> I don't pick up minors.


I recently asked support about this via email. They specifically said you can give a ride to someone that is not an account holder where the account holder isn't even there AND that you can give rides to minors as long as it doesn't make you feel "uncomfortable".


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I recently asked support about this via email. They specifically said you can give a ride to someone that is not an account holder where the account holder isn't even there AND that you can give rides to minors as long as it doesn't make you feel "uncomfortable".


I would be "uncomfortable" driving without insurance. The best question is to have a CSR forward you in writing from the insurace company that Uber's insurance policy covers unaccompanied minors. Good luck with that.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Did he offer the chocolate with his right hand ,or with his left ?


Man, that was hilarious. I wish I could like that comment more than once.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> If rates had been kept higher, fewer drivers would have quit or gone part time.
> More good drivers edge out rough ones.
> 
> Pax do notice ratings.
> ...


That's what it really boils down to.

With rates now under $1.00/mile in most markets, UberX drivers with good vehicles, excellent knowledge of their respective town plus a solid command of the English language are quickly becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Taylored (Mar 1, 2016)

Is Uber simply getting too big to properly manage?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Taylored said:


> Is Uber simply getting too big to properly manage?


Probably.

The Uber technology is actually worthwhile, but instead of just selling it to interested people already in the livery business to help with the dispatching and collection outfits, things that a tech firm is competent to do; they decided to recruit and micro-manage transportation in scores of cities. Just too much on their plate, and they have no prior experience in transportation


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> . Just too much on their plate, and they have no prior experience in transportation


Gosh, such an obvious ought, and yet I didn't see it. They literally had no experience something so fundamental to their business model. No wonder outta such a long learning curve fur them!
That plus the decide to hire thousands of drivers that they've never met!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Gosh, such an obvious ought, and yet I didn't see it. They literally had no experience something so fundamental to their business model. No wonder outta such a long learning curve fur them!
> That plus the decide to hire thousands of drivers that they've never met!


They thought there was nothing to the ground transportation business, except to get in a car and start driving, that GPS and technology could manage this people business. In addition, they bought a million dollars of radio time telling tens of thousands of prospective drivers the same line of crapola, to just get in their own cars and "start making money".


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, I think all this fast growth is starting to catch up to them because they didn't do things to properly manage the PEOPLE and actual live transportation side of things. Cars have to be taken care of in this business (which costs money for those driving) and it isn't ALL about the tech.


----------

